# This ensemble is being put to rest



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Today is the last day that I'm wearing this combination:

navy blazer 
white or near white shirt
tie
grey pants

Two separate jokes about security guards have done me in. 

That is all!


----------



## vitriol (Feb 20, 2006)

Funny, I just made the same decision, for the same reason!

Ironically, the prescribed attire for security guards at my former place of work (Gap Inc.), was white OCBD and khakis, making me the butt of "security guard" jokes whenever I wore that particular ensemble. Glad to be able to sport that look again without fear of ridicule.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Today is the last day that I'm wearing this combination:
> 
> navy blazer
> white or near white shirt
> ...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been wearing that combination for decades and never once heard a security guard comment. In fact, until I started reading this forum I had never heard this comparison made at all. It's my most frequently worn combination as evidenced by my avatar, although I do change it up with blue shirts and striped shirts.

Cruiser


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Today is the last day that I'm wearing this combination:
> 
> navy blazer
> white or near white shirt
> ...


Are you sure it's not the Segway you ride around the office?


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Today is the last day that I'm wearing this combination:
> 
> navy blazer
> white or near white shirt
> ...


Hope you're joking, JB.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

When I worked for a well-known American producer of mobile phones, I avoided that look for precisely the same reason.

Grey trousers, white shirt, quasi BB#1 tie, navy blazer.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I usually wear this exact ensemble to the office (often on Fridays) when I do not feel like wearing a suit. This combination is such a basic cornerstone of a traditionally-dressed man's wardrobe that I cannot imagine no longer wearing it because some jokers (who probably are wannabe hipsters or "business casual" schlubs in dockers and a corporate-logoed polo) might say that I look like a security guard. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope, not joking. Actually I had three comments today: two about the security guard, and one asking (snidely) where my braces were. Which I took to be an accusation of fogeyism perhaps. 

Brass buttons really bother people -- at least when I'm also wearing grey wool pants.

What I see everywhere around me:

-- the tieless suit. For some reason that's totally in
-- the jacketless shirt-with-tie. That's in also.

I still see plenty of suit-and-tie, but it's clearly worn by compulsion. Dropping the tie somehow makes you cool and relaxed. Smoove.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

The only way I'll sport this combo is with a white linen pocket square, a pair of Anglo-American Japanese Havana AA406's, and some shell cordo's shined to a deep lustre.

Or if I'm trying to get in free to a hockey game, I'll wear a pair of New Balance black velcro-strap shoes, hook a walkie-talkie to my belt, put on a tie clip, and act official


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Send the next idiot with a security guard remark to me. (Although I have khakis on.)


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> Two separate jokes about security guards have done me in.


Next time someone says anything, jump on their back and start yelling, "Stop resisting! Stop resisting!"


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

That's too bad.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Moose Maclennan said:


> When I worked for a well-known American producer of mobile phones, I avoided that look for precisely the same reason.
> 
> Grey trousers, white shirt, quasi BB#1 tie, navy blazer.


Now waaaait a minute! There's no reason to drag the BB#1 into this mess.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I usually get comments about being a USGA official but that's probably because the jackasses I hang around are ancient like me and play golf.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Friends: Here is a picture, from an old thread, or our old friend the somewhat elusive A.Squire wearing charcoal/grey trousers and a navy blazer with brass buttons. I don't think he looks like a security guard or PGA official. I'm a fan of this look -- it is classic Trad.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

What color/style ties do the security guys usually wear?


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

This has been discussed here ad nauseum. Long story short, if your clothes don't fit well, you wear a white shirt, clunky black shoes, and a black tie then yes - people will think you look something like a security guard.

If your clothes fit, you wear a more adventurous color combination, and elegant shoes then no - people won't think you are a guard.

Its all about the details...


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Friends: Here is a picture, from an old thread, or our old friend the somewhat elusive A.Squire wearing charcoal/grey trousers and a navy blazer with brass buttons. I don't think he looks like a security guard or PGA official. I'm a fan of this look -- it is classic Trad.


Amen...Joe's comment sources are probably the same clowns who would spot me in the elevator with a tie and inquire where was I interviewing....

hbs


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I've also heard this "security guard" foolishness only on clothing message boards.

Security guards typically wear uniforms that might at least vaguely imitate police uniforms where I live. 

If I feel like the blazer and grey slacks, that's what I wear.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Nope, not joking. .....


So you REALLY will no longer wear a blazer and grey slacks.

And here I thought a lot of folks on thi board wore what they pleased *despite* the opinions of the general population, not *because *of them.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

A nice pair of tan gabs and a pocket square would probably nix the security guard comments.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

^ agree with the pocket square. It should distinguish you well enough.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> Send the next idiot with a security guard remark to me.


Awesome.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

spudnik99 said:


> What color/style ties do the security guys usually wear?


This is a U.S. Federal Court Security Officer. I'm not understanding what is so bad about looking like this.

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=courtoff2x.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am one who will continue to wear my navy blazer(s), white (or pale blue) OCBD's, grey (or khaki) trousers...proudly..., in spite of what others may think or choose to comment about. However, seeing so many shrink back (uttering a heartfelt ewe!) on being compared to a security guard, I must ask...what the H*ll is so wrong with a security guard? I've heard people in Cleveland sport a style of dress that is somewhat reminiscent of the style worn by the "gangsters" of old...now those are really bad guys, that some seem inclined to emulate! What's so bad about security guards?


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

People with status/class issues are the problem, not the ensemble.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually, our building's security guards are very well dressed -- including the shoes. 

It's not a look that I used for the right time and place, is the main problem. Let's call it color management. I needed lighter colors and less contrast all around. I stuck out so much it became a point of focus for commentary, which is exactly what I wish to avoid, instead using traditional dress to come off both sharp AND relaxed.

I didn't look very relaxed in that security guard getup. (My dark tie didn't help, either.)

Today I'm feeling much better in a white shirt, light sky blue knit tie, b/w herringbone jacket, J. Crew khakis, argyles and pennies. Much better....for me, here, now.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

The security guard's pants in the photo (and from what I've seen in general) look like polyester ordered from Parade Magazine. I wear a Brooks Brothers sack blazer with a linen pocket square, a narrow tie, very nice charcoal/grey Lands' End Slacks, OCBD in white or blue, black Ralph Lauren belt, and either black tassel loafers or Black Kenmoors and have never been heard a security officer reference. And if I did, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Dressing right is dressing right period as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Acacian said:


> Next time someone says anything, jump on their back and start yelling, "Stop resisting! Stop resisting!"


LOL! This is hilarious! :icon_smile_big:

I'm going to speak some heresey here: I agree their is a problem in the white OCBD "look." I do not wear them anymore. I like to wear white, non-button-down pinpoints with suits, but I find the implied formality of the white with the casual nature of the OCBD is at best ambiguous and at worst a contradiction.

The white OCBD with a blazer "look" strikes me subconciously as something a person would only wear if they were forced to, such as a uniform for prep-school-boys or SECURITY!!! I like to wear OCBDs, but I choose pink, yellow, or uni-stripe the most.

I can see how ambiguity could be an orthodox TRAD virtue.

In the sample pick of our Squire, as good as he can make TRAD look I propose a pink OCBD would always look "more better." I think the white in the pic even takes on a pink hue to my eye. My brain wants to see pink there. Perhaps this surrender to style or flamboyance is what keeps me from reaching TRAD nirvana and adopting the bastardized southern trad, fancy and fitted "look" including pleats and darts.

If I recall correctly, Squire instigated some TRAD Rebellions here and there. :devil:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

spudnik99 said:


> *People with status/class issues are the problem, not the ensemble.*


Well-put.:icon_smile:

hbs: proud wearer of blue blazer, OCBD, regt tie, and charcoal wool (or khaki) trousers.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

And still is!



The Louche said:


> This has been discussed here ad nauseum.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

My favorite advice gleaned from other discussions on this forum:

--Switch the white shirt to a blue shirt.

--Avoid the red tie.

--Avoid black shoes.

and my favorite:

--If you're being mistaken for a security guard, perhaps it's time to drop some weight.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually, I followed all that advice yesterday, and still received two separate "security guard" comments.

-- No red in tie
-- Shirt was blue unistripe
-- Shoes were brown
-- I'm not fat. At all.

My blazer (in this case) was a contemporary BB 1818 sack, which happens to be near-black ("midnight blue" I think some people call it), which probably didn't help.

I like the blazer, but it's still my least favorite among the ones I own. *Pair it with grey flannels, and it's hard NOT to look like a security guard in the eyes of people who don't search out the distinguishing marks of true tradliness*.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> Actually, I followed all that advice yesterday, and still received two separate "security guard" comments.
> 
> -- No red in tie
> -- Shirt was blue unistripe
> ...


Wack them with a super-sized Mag-lite and maybe they will hush. :devil:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

The fact of service uniforms only reinforces people's belief that dressing down is actually a sign of superiority.

shirt, jacket, and tie = uptight and conservative

t-shirt, jeans, flipflops or Vans = creative and reeeelaxed


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Since I started reading Ask Andy I've been told that my navy blazer/grey pants makes me look like a security guard; my notch lapel tuxedo makes me look like a waiter; my black shirt makes me look like a gangster; and my jeans make me look like a farmer. 

Just think, I can be just about anything I want to be by simply taking a trip to my closet. I think it was the U.S. Army that phrased this as "Be all you can be." I think I'm there. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Equally annoying:

The widespread association of blue OCBD and chinos with the uniform of Blockbuster employees.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> The widespread association of blue OCBD and chinos with the uniform of Blockbuster employees.


OK, I guess I need to add Blockbuster employee to the list of occupations that I routinely impersonate.

Since I hear that Blockbuster may go out of business it's a good thing that I have all those other occupations (security guard, waiter, gangster, and farmer) that I impersonate to fall back on. After all, it pays to be diversified in these tough economic times. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Since I started reading Ask Andy I've been told that my navy blazer/grey pants makes me look like a security guard; my notch lapel tuxedo makes me look like a waiter; my black shirt makes me look like a gangster; and my jeans make me look like a farmer.
> 
> Just think, I can be just about anything I want to be by simply taking a trip to my closet. I think it was the U.S. Army that phrased this as "Be all you can be." I think I'm there. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


LOL! Cruiser: I can only conclude that, from a sartorial perspective, you are a total mess. However, I like you anyway!  Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't forget that the "security guard" outfit is also seen on nearly half the men on a in an airport on a weekday (usually sans-tie).

For me, it's not only the security guard thing, but the fact that blazer, white shirt and khakis or flannels is very "school uniform" to a lot of people.

I wore that ensemble (white shirt, blue blazer, and khakis) to a post-graduation thing last year, and had probably a dozen people say some variation of "you look like a prep school kid/English schoolboy"--really annoying.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Actually, I'd like to expand on that so more...

I'm not sure I have (or can) wear a blazer period without some sort of unwanted association coming up:

-w/gray trousers: a security guard
-w/khakis: a school kid
-w/white cotton pants: the captain of a yacht
-w/jeans: a cad, or the type of guy who makes women in a bar watch their drinks a little closer (strictly hypothetical, I don't do blazer & jeans)

For a jacket that's been at the top of every single men's clothing "essentials" list every published/posted or discussed, it sure has a lot of connotations with it.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

I thought Fred Astaire loved his blazer and grey flannels...so much so that he was given a photo frame covered in Grey Flannel...

Try comparing him to a security guard....


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Acacian said:


> Next time someone says anything, jump on their back and start yelling, "Stop resisting! Stop resisting!"


Or "TAZE" them :icon_smile_wink:

I've been told I look like a Secret Service agent and it genuinely didn't bother me, considering the comment came from a slob who looked like 20 lbs. of dirty socks stuffed in a 5-lb. bag. And you can always remove a speck of dirt from your eye using the single Digit of Derision.

Don't let the bastards wear you down.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

It depends on the context.

I think a navy blazer, tie, bright shirt, and grey flannels looks great -- but not at a morning brainstorm with creative types in the springtime. I looked clunky and way out of place, and simply removed my jacket upon sitting down in the conference room.

I think context matters -- a lot -- in how people (including the wearer) perceive clothes. There's an art to picking just the right thing -- which I enjoy, but which I'm still not very good at.



Vik said:


> I thought Fred Astaire loved his blazer and grey flannels...so much so that he was given a photo frame covered in Grey Flannel...
> 
> Try comparing him to a security guard....


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> I think context matters -- a lot -- in how people (including the wearer) perceive clothes. There's an art to picking just the right thing -- which I enjoy, but which I'm still not very good at.


This.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Acacian said:


> Next time someone says anything, jump on their back and start yelling, "Stop resisting! Stop resisting!"


I laughed.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I worked through grad school as a security guard. I wore polyester brown pants (with yellow stripe down the leg), brown tie, a tan shirt, black shoes and belt, and shiny silver star. I don't like to admit that.

I sometimes feel as though a navy jacket, blue ocbd and gray pants might look a bit like a store clerk, but agree that tan trousers or a pocket square changes the look enough. Also, the only navy blazer I wear now is 3/2 with bone buttons, which will never be mistaken for a uniform.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Friends: Here is a picture, from an old thread, or our old friend the somewhat elusive A.Squire wearing charcoal/grey trousers and a navy blazer with brass buttons. I don't think he looks like a security guard or PGA official. I'm a fan of this look -- it is classic Trad.


That's not a Guards tie - it's an Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders tie (reversed)


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

That still looks Pink to me.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I will NEVER stop wearing blue blazer/white or blue OCBD/khaki-gray trousers combo. This is a classic look and always will be. If someone mistakes me for being a security guard, I will just smile and say, "Why, thank you" and tell them to move along, that there is nothing to see here:icon_smile:

Danny


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

One more insight: I have moved to darker charcoal pants with this outfit. 

Darker medium gray seemed to make me feel more self-conscious.

I avoid khaki colored chinos in general (personal style preference), so the prep school issue doesn't come up.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I think Tucker does a good job with the navy blazer. He seems to wear them frequently with British khaki Brooks gabs. I think combining the blazer with a darker khaki (or taupe or olive, maybe) reduces the cliche aspect a bit. Add in full strap loafers and you're good to go.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Also, this security guard thing must be a very regional dillema (i.e. East coast urban). In California or the midwest, blazer and khakis is just dressing up.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> It depends on the context.
> 
> I think a navy blazer, tie, bright shirt, and grey flannels looks great -- but not at a morning brainstorm with creative types in the springtime. I looked clunky and way out of place, .


No no no.

You looked like "the hip guy who dresses retro like MVDR or somebody".


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Another option: Navy blazer with olive khakis. Actually a very good look.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> Another option: Navy blazer with olive khakis. Actually a very good look.


Yeah...especially the sage/olive shade khakis...

It's all good.

Enjoy the weekend.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I sometimes wear a bow tie with my navy blazer - also an 1818 sack a la JB - and I think that takes the it away from the school boy or security guard look.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Also, this security guard thing must be a very regional dillema (i.e. East coast urban).


In downtown St. Paul, this is definitely a security guard look. They all have the gray slacks and blue blazer, but usually with rubber-soled shoes. So really nice shoes will help, as will a pocket square. When I wear a blazer, I wear a foulard tie, because the security guards here all have stripped ties.

By the way, I have nothing against security guards or their outfits. Here, they tend to be the better-dressed people downtown.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm waiting for folks to say that they have stopped wearing a tuxedo because waiters and valet parking attendants wear them. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ If someone wore a tuxedo to their everyday, crummy "office space" type job, I'm sure they'd catch flak for looking like some functionary. Or simply, "Where's the wedding, champ?"

It's all about context.

In the creative/media field, brass buttons and grey flannels say "security guard dweeb."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> In the creative/media field, brass buttons and grey flannels say "security guard dweeb."


I guess I don't know what the "creative/media field" is, but I do know that an acquaintance of mine owns a public relations and marketing firm that represents a number of international celebrities in the music world, and I know that I've seen one of her assistants impersonating a security guard in the past. That must not be "creative/media". :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Zing! You got me with that "creative/media" language. I really screwed up with that. I work in advertising. Man, I'm stupid. But what would you expect?

Happy smiling face approaching rapidly :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm wearing it today and no one has made any "security guard" comments. I enjoy these message boards, but the nonsense that the inbreeding creates can be a spectacle to behold.

Only on message boards would the "Security Guard Lookalike Syndrome" be a problem.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ The high road. Well done.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Two separate jokes about security guards have done me in.


I wear this getup all the time and have never been the subject of a joke about security guards. Avoided by...

1. Wearing tassel loafers, #8 shell.
2. Having the right attitude.
3. Wearing a tie brighter than the A&S stripe.
4. Wearing AA 406 specs.
5. Employing a nice pocket square to complement the tie.
6. Carrying a proper briefcase (see below).

Honestly, if I were ever at the butt end of a joke about security guards I'd pull my expandable baton out of my Filson bridle leather briefcase and crack the offending person on the knees a few times.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Regional? Yes. 

Around here Security Guards wear faux Police uniforms. 

Now Ushers ... they wear blazers and gray trousers ... :devil:


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

The Louche said:


> This has been discussed here ad nauseum. Long story short, if your clothes don't fit well, you wear a white shirt, clunky black shoes, and a black tie then yes - people will think you look something like a security guard.
> 
> If your clothes fit, you wear a more adventurous color combination, and elegant shoes then no - people won't think you are a guard.
> 
> Its all about the details...


Agreed! The "Guard" is in the details, or lack thereof...


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

stfu said:


> And here I thought a lot of folks on thi board wore what they pleased *despite* the opinions of the general population, not *because *of them.


stfu.. Well said indeed sir.

On a positive note, took Mrs. 1425 to Terrapin in Rhinebeck on her birthday saturday evening with a party of good friends. I had on a brooks navy blazer, blue Uni-striped OCBD, red/white/blue Repp, grey gabs and park ave's. My bud was similarly attired. At the end of the evening whilst retrieving the ladies coats we both were stopped by some very nice people who commented how nice it was to see young gentlemen so presentable.. That added to an already fantastic evening (especially the "young" part) and a smile that lasted for hours.. :icon_smile:


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the shoes can be a dead giveaway. I have never seen a security guard wear monk straps, shoes with medallions or broguing, or an extremely well polished shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I often wear the security guard look, but never get any negative comments - it must be the shell cordovan sap that I keep in my back pocket :icon_smile_big:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Funny, when I pull the blazer skirt back to show the .45, you'd think they'd _really _think "security", but they become very complimentary


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I definitely took pause the first time I threw together this outfit. I think I even wore a white OCBD that day, and my charcoal trousers. I think the outfit ~looked like~ or ~evoked~ 'security guard' when I looked it over, but once I put it on I didn't feel like I looked that way at all. (I am also younger-looking than most security guards. As a student I also carry a backpack.)

I do agree however that if you happen to work in an environment that for whatever reason breeds people who make this association, it might be worth rethinking the outfit or at least upping the glam on the details. We can say we don't care about what people think all we like, but in a public, professional setting, we are paid to care to some extent.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I've actually just about retired my grey gabs. I much prefer khakis, or if I'm in a particularly preppy mood, any of a variety of colored chinos. Something about thin, drapey, wool trousers just says "suit" to me. If I'm going for that level of formality, I'll probably just actually wear a suit.

I still wear some very nappy, heather grey flannels in the winter. I think the texture makes them much more interesting.

My tip for avoiding the "security guard look:" a sweater vest!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Can't believe I actually read all the way through this five-month old thread and completely wasted my not-so-valuable time, until I got to this:



phyrpowr said:


> Funny, when I pull the blazer skirt back to show the .45, you'd think they'd _really _think "security", but they become very complimentary


.

Thank you, Power. You saved the thread. Now where's Ksinc? K, can't you start a new crazy right-wing provocative Interchange thread? I wanna yell at somebody. Besides, I'm tired of this blue blazer thing.
​


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> Brass buttons really bother people -- at least when I'm also wearing grey wool pants.
> 
> What I see everywhere around me:
> 
> ...


I wear my brass-buttoned navy blazer just to social events. Usually with a blue OCBD and khakis. Work is either suit and tie, or suit without tie on summer Fridays. For some reason a brass-buttoned navy blazer doesn't belong in an office environment in my mind. But what do I know; I've only just graduated from college!


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I wear the navy blazer/charcoal trouser combo often (once every two weeks). It matches every shirt I own, nearly every tie I own, and every pair of shoes I own. The same could be said about a navy or charcoal suit, but the blazer/trouser combo is a nice compromise for days when I don't need a suit but when I do want to look sharp.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I am probably going to wear this combination tomorrow. I work for the federal government. Our security guards wear a uniform and not this type of attire. Like already said on this thread. The addition of the pocket square is enough to turn a drab outfit to something much more.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Since I started reading Ask Andy I've been told that my navy blazer/grey pants makes me look like a security guard; my notch lapel tuxedo makes me look like a waiter; my black shirt makes me look like a gangster; and my jeans make me look like a farmer.
> 
> Just think, I can be just about anything I want to be by simply taking a trip to my closet. I think it was the U.S. Army that phrased this as "Be all you can be." I think I'm there. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I laughed out loud when I read this - great response.


----------

